# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  قنوات ألمانية.. تركية.. قطرية.. أمريكية وسودانية تنقل لقاء المريخ وبايرن ميونخ

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بدأت شركة بافاريا المنظمة لمباراة المريخ وبايرن ميونخ تسويق اللقاء تلفزيونياً ويُقام اللقاء بالدوحة التاسع من الشهر المقبل وذكر المدير العام للشركة أنهم تلقوا العديد من العروض لافتاً إلى أن هناك قنوات ألمانية وتركية وقطرية وأمريكية طلبت نقل اللقاء فيما قدمت قناتا النيلين والشروق عرضاً لنقل الحدث بالاضافة إلى سبورت الألمانية التي حصلت على الموافقة النهائية لشركة بافاريا لنقل المباراة كما حصلت ايضاً قناة الدوري والكأس على حق النقل. 



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الأيام دي فيه ناس بتموت من البرد لكن ما كتار شديد يعني
لكن فيه ناس بتموت من الغيظ والحسد الذي يأكل الأحشاء كالنار
الحقونا بالمطافي يا ناس نطفي النيران الفي جوف الجماعة
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

الأيام دي فيه ناس بتموت من البرد لكن ما كتار شديد يعني
لكن فيه ناس بتموت من الغيظ والحسد الذي يأكل الأحشاء كالنار
الحقونا بالمطافي يا ناس نطفي النيران الفي جوف الجماعة




          
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال عمران
					

          



نضحك بس نضحك بس
وللجماعة تبكوا بس تبكوا بس
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ ياعالمي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مريخ ياعالمي



لسان حال الجماعة بيقول يا مريخ يا عالمي يا سبب آﻻمي
                        	*

----------

